# Performance Doneks



## JHoll (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry these beautiful doneks have been sold!!! Hi, For anyone that is looking to get started flying this wonderful breed I have 10 beautiful Doneks in many colors. I am selling all that I have and would like them to go to one or two lofts at the most. $100 for the 10 birds as the dark checks have been sold. This does not include the boxes or the shipping. you can call me @ 505-263-2697/208-689-3373 hm. 8am to 9pm PST. Larry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They look pretty. You may even post this in the for sale/wanted section to get even more views.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2008)

Larry, from whom did you get your start? Are the blue checks macedonian. What type of spin do you get from yours, are they the tight or open wing that dive at 90 degrees.
I have 100 macedonian and turkish doneks. How many tail feathers on the blue checks?


----------

